# Post Your Taskbar



## rekcerW (Apr 9, 2019)

I dunno, fuck the desktop, what's up in your taskbar right now?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

Smol icons and taskbar at top superior.
This is fact. UwU


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Rayd (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Vitaly (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## VeeStars (Jan 2, 2021)

I like to keep it simple


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 2, 2021)

It's all over the place...


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Jan 3, 2021)

Top part:




Bottom part:


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 3, 2021)

Removed


----------



## zeroPony (Jan 3, 2021)

Redlinelies said:


> Don't know how some of you people do it with pinning everything.


I pin apps which I use often. You can launch them with hotkeys Win+1, Win+2 etc. Explorer you can launch with Win+E.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Ziv (Jan 3, 2021)

As you can see, I have a 21:9 monitor... so it's very wide.


----------



## The-Courier (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 7, 2021)

Update from last post:


----------



## DorjeStego (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Jan 17, 2021)

FoxesYummy said:


> Update from last post:
> View attachment 98280


Is that a mac wallpaper (specifically Yosemite) on your PC? 



https://imgur.com/un9T34K


----------



## Punji (Jan 17, 2021)

Check your notifications you psychopaths!


----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 17, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Is that a mac wallpaper (specifically Yosemite) on your PC?
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/un9T34K


Yes! I also use the Big Sur, Catalina, and Sierra wallpapers.


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 17, 2021)

FoxesYummy said:


> Yes! I also use the Big Sur, Catalina, and Sierra wallpapers.


Nice! I don't blame you, they've got some amazing photography by default. I like to go backpacking and it's actually become a bucket-list goal to visit every location of the California scenery OS's. I hiked the sierras once but I wasn't able to go to any of the spots

My taskbar is on the top because it's d i f f e r e n t


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## SnowBorne (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 30, 2021)

Update from the update from the post before my last post. (added custom clock and more spaced out notification area)


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## KairanD (Mar 1, 2021)

Top bar:




Taskbar (when opened, since I'm using the traditional GNOME workflow and the bar is only showed when I open the activities tab):




Btw, this is Pop!OS 20.10.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 1, 2021)

Now this is what you call a taskbar!


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 1, 2021)

As exciting as one gets...


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 1, 2021)

Shareef don't like it!
Lock the taskbar! Lock the taskbar!


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Mar 1, 2021)

In order, first is chrome, then File explorer, Microsoft store, Mail, Office, Flexible Survival, Discord, and Steam. All muh games are on my desktop.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Mar 1, 2021)

In order: Chrome, File Explorer, Microsoft Store, Mail, Office, Flexible Survival, Discord, and finally Steam.


----------

